# How to send a IE web page as email attachment



## runner (3 Jun 2009)

I use an application program that generates reports in html format and opens then in the browser. I used to be able to 'Send Page as email attachment' when using IE6, which is what I need to do. However using IE7 or later, It does not allow this and I can only 'Send Page by Email', from the browser which embeds the html report in the email, which is no use to me.
Does anyone know if there is a setting in either the browser or MS mail which controls this? Cant seem to find anything myself.
I dont want to have to go through the process of saving the report and then recalling it and attaching it that way, as its too long winded.
Any ideas?


----------



## Caveat (3 Jun 2009)

Can you 'print' the page using _Cutepdfwriter_ or equivalent and simply attach that way?


----------



## rgfuller (3 Jun 2009)

On IE8 you can choose from the "page" menu to "send page by E-mail" would that work ?


----------



## runner (3 Jun 2009)

Yes Caveat, I could do that I assume, but it requires an additional process whereas it was seamless in the old way. The attachment used to be created automatically and an email form opened, so that one just had to type the message and append the email address. I may have to go down that pdf route if nothing else transpires - or indeed revert to IE6!


----------



## runner (3 Jun 2009)

rgfuller said:


> On IE8 you can choose from the "page" menu to "send page by E-mail" would that work ?



No thats the problem!
I dont want to embed the web page in the email, I want to attach it seperately. The recipient needs to print it out as a document, ie invoice, statement etc.


----------



## paddyc (3 Jun 2009)

Can you do file -save as and save the page....then email the html file as an attachment ?


----------



## allthedoyles (3 Jun 2009)

Did you try 'print screen ' and paste into a new email?


----------



## runner (3 Jun 2009)

paddyc said:


> Can you do file -save as and save the page....then email the html file as an attachment ?



Yes,as stated earlier - but dont want to have to go through the additional processes each time!


----------



## runner (3 Jun 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> Did you try 'print screen ' and paste into a new email?



Want an attachment as stated - it pastes it into an email as is , and I dont want that, thanks.


----------



## paddyc (3 Jun 2009)

Firefox seems to be the same as IE and chrome doesn't have that feature either

This seems to be the best option I have come across, I don't know if its free though

http://www.labnol.org/software/send-webpage-as-pdf-email-attachment/3990/


Just installed and tested it, set under the plugin options in firefox to prompt for email address, it seems to remotely connect to another site to do the conversion to pdf tho....test it yourself and see if it meets your needs.


----------



## rgfuller (3 Jun 2009)

runner said:


> No thats the problem!
> I dont want to embed the web page in the email, I want to attach it seperately. The recipient needs to print it out as a document, ie invoice, statement etc.


 
When I tested it - it appeared as an attachement - however that may be because the default format for my e-mail program is plain text - therefore it adds it as an attachment - perhaps try setting the default e-mail style to plain text then see if it works - though you'll lose the fancyness of html or rtf style mail body.


----------



## runner (3 Jun 2009)

rgfuller said:


> When I tested it - it appeared as an attachement - however that may be because the default format for my e-mail program is plain text - therefore it adds it as an attachment - perhaps try setting the default e-mail style to plain text then see if it works - though you'll lose the fancyness of html or rtf style mail body.



Thanks rg...
What browser (and version if IE) are you using?
Also what mail client?

Ive already tried the plain text setting on MAIL within Vista with IE7 and it does not work.


----------



## runner (3 Jun 2009)

paddyc said:


> Firefox seems to be the same as IE and chrome doesn't have that feature either
> 
> This seems to be the best option I have come across, I don't know if its free though
> 
> ...



Thanks paddc, will try that one later.


----------



## rgfuller (3 Jun 2009)

runner said:


> Thanks rg...
> What browser (and version if IE) are you using?
> Also what mail client?
> 
> Ive already tried the plain text setting on MAIL within Vista with IE7 and it does not work.


 
IE8 & Outlook 2003 on XP (All different)


----------



## runner (3 Jun 2009)

rgfuller said:


> IE8 & Outlook 2003 on XP (All different)


Well actually that tells me something!
Its probably the mail client settings as Ive had this problem with IE8 as well, but with more recent mail client.


----------

